# What Revolver to choose?



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Man, I have just discovered the sweet taste of shooting a revolver in SA...I have been visiting the range frequently to practice with my new 9mm CZ 75 SP01 Tactical..I love the way this gun shoots, and I am enhancing my shooting skills tremendously with this 9mm semi auto..

The other day (about 3 days ago) I took a friend with me to the range to try my CZ 75..and as his eyes fell on an S&W 500, he was jumping like a kid, so we rented it and shot 5 rounds (between him and me - each shot was $3)..I was impressed by the accuracy of this gun...and the general feeling of a revolver eventhough this particular gun felt like a small cannon.

So I couldn't resist the revolver fever... and I started surfing the internet for more information on 357 Magnum revolvers..I remember one of my Dad's friends back in the late 70's had a very beautiful revolver which I think it was something like "Colt Magnum Python"..I was able to locate similar guns that looked like it but I think it is out of production now..Then I located three guns in 4 and 6 inches that I might buy one of them and I need your advice:

1. S&W model 686
2. Ruger MOdel GP100-KGP 161
3. Taurus model 66

I went yesterday to the range where I usually go, hoping that I can rent these 3 guns, but they only had the S&W 686 for rental..They don't even carry the other brands for sale..They have a very very limited revolvers show case..I rented the SW 686 4 inches they had, and shot a box of 50 rds (38 Special) at 5 yrds, 10 yrds, 15 yrds and 20 yrds..Oh Boy..!! This thing is accurate as my CZ 75 SP01 when I shoo it in SA..When I tried the revolver in DA, well, forget the accuracy I could barely hit the target sheet somewhere..BUt I loved the SA and the trigger has no creep of whatsoever and it is so light.

*Questions:
========*
1. The S&W is around $700 range while the ruger and the taurus are around $450-$500 range..Given theat the revolver design in general doesn't have moving parts like a semi auto, would the price difference indicate better accuracy, durability, & better trigger mechanism..or it doesn't matter.

2. Any body tried the Ruger and the Taurus and what is their reputation in the market..I know the S&W is top of the line (I mean this is the name we grew up hearing it).

_Any advice will be appreciated..._
Just a note to add..I was saving for my next purchase for a SIG P226 (certified preowned one) but now, after I tried the revolver, I have the revolver fever, and I get to have one..I just love the feel of a revolver and the sharp accuracy..I want to get it in 6 in barrel for a better sight radius. i will get my SIG at a later time....:smt083


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

The Ruger GP100 is an excellent revolver. I have one in Blue 4". I don't think you can go wrong buying one. The S&W is also an excellent gun but, having used both, I don't believe it's higher price is justified.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

The 686 (or 586 blued version) and the GP-100 are both terrific double-action revolvers. Typically, but not always, the S&W will have a nicer trigger, but cost quite a bit more than the Ruger. Find a Ruger with a sweet trigger, and I would prefer it over the Smith, because it's stronger...or use the money saved by buying a Ruger to get a trigger job.

If you want to shoot single-action, why don't you buy a Ruger Blackhawk for quite a bit less money? It seems a shame to shell out a lot more money to buy a DA, if you don't intend to shoot it DA.

I just recently picked up a used GP-100, a factory DAO model with the bobbed hammer, for $350 OTD. I wasn't looking for a revolver, but it had the sweetest DA trigger I have ever felt on a Ruger, and it was in great condition. I shot 2.5" groups at 25 yards (bench rest) with my own 125 grain .357 hand loads...in DA mode (that's all it has - no SA). That's the best I've ever done with a revolver, in DA mode.


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

TOF said:


> The Ruger GP100 is an excellent revolver. I have one in Blue 4". I don't think you can go wrong buying one. The S&W is also an excellent gun but, having used both, I don't believe it's higher price is justified.


I second the Ruger over the S&W. I have a Ruger Super Blackhawk 44 Mag, not exactly the "new hotness" but it's built like a tank and I would expect this kind of quality out of any Ruger revolver. Paying an extra $200-300 for a S&W isn't really justified unless you're going for a "S&W only" like the 8-shot 627 models. I have to admit an 8-shot revolver definitely has cool factor. 

I avoid Taurus like the plague, and while I wouldn't want you to follow my lead blindly, I strongly recommend you look for several reviews of the model 66 and about Taurus as a company before buying.

In regards to reliability, price, and trigger of semiautos vs revolvers, I'm not so sure the differences are as great as you think.

reliability: firstly, semi-automatic handguns have been around for a hundred years, and the level of quality and technology put into today's products makes them just as reliable as anything out there. Also, throw away any myths you've heard about revolvers never failing. Like anything else mechanical, they are prone to failure, only a revolver's failure is what I consider to be catastrophic; when the cylinder doesn't rotate due to grime, it's not as simple as tap-rack-reload, it's....essentially out of commission until it is cleaned.

price: yea, I've noticed some revolvers fetch a few more dollars than one would expect (S&W), but I think that's due to a combination of demand and availability. Then again, I don't think there is a production Ruger revolver over $900.

trigger: A couple things came to mind when you mentioned a revolver's trigger in SA:
1) you need to shoot a 1911
2) you can get a custom trigger to better suit your preferences


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Today I got a used SW 686 w/ 6in barrel...The price is $450 out of the door. The condition is superb...Can't wait to try it out.

Thanks for the tip guys..To me one revolver is all what I need..As for Semi Auto, so far I have 3 and I think that is more than enough for this year..I'll hold my horses till next year.


----------



## mustnggt619 (Feb 12, 2009)

Have a ruger super blackhawk 44mag SS with scope sighted at 100 yards and i love shooting it.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

The S&W is my first choice in a revolver.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

hberttmank said:


> The S&W is my first choice in a revolver.


and that's what I got my friend...:smt082


----------

